# Early Christmas wishes



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi guys 

It's getting to my busy time of year so I might not have too many posts over the Christmas period. Just in case I don't get a chance to do so later, I'll get in early and wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope everyone has a safe and happy season and that 2010 was a good year.

:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hope you have a nice Christmas!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I wish you a very Happy Holiday Season!!!!.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope you and everyone else here is blessed with love and happiness this holiday season! (We all have our doggie dogs so we will most definately be loved and happy!)


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you & your pups!


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS ALL!!! LOOK FORWARD TO HOLIDAY PICS!!!! <3


----------

